# Welches Holz für unter Wasser verwenden? Optischer Rahmen



## Koiteich2013 (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor 6 Jahren meinen Schwimmteich gebaut und als Rahmen eine Holzbalkenoptik mit Sibirischer Lerche konstruiert. Das Holz hat sich über die Jahre dunkler gefärbt und ist leider ein wenig aufgeweicht. ICh plane es dieses Jahr zu ersetzen. Mit welchem Holz habt Ihr gute Erfahrung gemacht?
Ein Rand aus Granit wollte ich nicht das Granit sehr glatt ist und man beim ausrutschen sich schlimm verletzen kann.


----------



## Biko (28. Mai 2021)

Ich würde wieder Lärche nehmen. Hält bei mir seit 8 Jahren, ohne aufzuweichen, oder zu modern - sowohl über als auch unter Wasser. Bei mir wurde das Holz allerdings eher silbrig/grau.
Mit Robinie u.ä. habe ich weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## samorai (28. Mai 2021)

Mir sind nur zwei Holz Sorten bekannt, entweder Lerche oder __ Douglasie für den kleinen Geldbeutel.
Beide Holz Arten sind für über oder unter Wasser. 
predestiniert.
Mein Holzdeck ist 2008 gebaut worden, konnte aber noch keine Schäden feststellen. 
Weiß aber nicht mehr welche Holzsorte verwendet wurde. 
Es ist grau , denke Douglasie, weil Lerche ist heller.


----------



## Marion412 (29. Mai 2021)

Ich habe Bambusdielen verbaut, aber noch keine Erfahrungswerte , da erst 2019 erbaut.


----------



## GrauhaarfroschMobil (25. Juni 2021)

Erstens soll es frischgeschlägertes safthältiges Sommerholz sein (im Herbst wird Zucker als Frostschutz in den Stamm eingelagert, nasses Holz schwimmt nicht immer auf).

Zweitens soll es angeblich Tannenholz sein, denn es hat weniger Harzblasen als Lärchenholz.

(Ungarisches oder ostdeutsches) Robinienholz hat (nach Eichenholz) die beste Haltbarkeit, kann aber angeblich das Wasser verfärben.

Alles nur graue Theorie, habe da keine praktischen Erfahrungen!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (26. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge. Marion,kannst du mal ein Foto schicken 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Zacky (26. Juni 2021)

Wir haben auch seit je sibirische Lärche unter Wasser als Umlaufkante verbaut und keine Probleme. Es bildet sich dennoch darauf ein Algen-/Biofilm, welcher glatt ist. Unregelmäßiges Schrubben hilft ein ganzes Stück weiter.


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juni 2021)

Auch auf dem Bambus bildet sich ein Algen-Biofilm , welcher sich aber gut abbürsten lässt. Da es ja Terrassendielen sind ,haben sie wahlweise eine geriffelte oder eine glatte Seite.

Ich habe dir mal Bilder rausgesucht kurz nach Fertigstellung und von gerade eben, musste normal kurz mit der Bürste über ein Stück rüber , damit man was erkennen kann 

Die beiden letzten sind die aktuellen, die Terrasse am Teich ist auch Bambus, sind genau die selben wie im Teich.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (13. Juli 2021)

Danke erstmal an Euch. Werde wohl wieder Lärche nehmen. Ist allerdings momentan nicht lieferbar. Die Bambus Dielen wären mir erstmal zu dunkel. Falls jemand noch andere Alternativen hat, die er selber verbaut hat , dann immer her damit.

Gruß
Heiko
Varel,Friesland


----------

